

Show HN: Filmgrain, a realtime movie + Twitter app - Guzba
http://www.filmgrainapp.com/

======
Guzba
Here's the launch blog post, too, if you're so incline.
[http://blog.filmgrainapp.com/2013/06/15/filmgrain-is-
live/](http://blog.filmgrainapp.com/2013/06/15/filmgrain-is-live/)

------
kmfrk
Very refreshing to see an Android-first app. Great job all-around.

~~~
Guzba
Thanks a lot. Also, it's definitely possible an iOS app is already in the
works :)

------
wasd
The design is simple but nice. Congratulations on launching your app. Is this
a 1 off or a business for you?

~~~
Guzba
I actually built this with two friends and our goal was to build something
together and play with realtime in an app. As far as our plans, getting this
far feels great and we're excited to see how people feel about the app. If
people like it even a little, I know we'll keep going.

------
karanbhangui
Very cool, works well on nexus 4 and 7. Nice, simple UX. Consider me a fan.

------
film42
Very cool. Could you share a little bit about the backend?

~~~
treeform
We are planning to write about it soon.

------
gotosleep
It's beautiful, well made, and useful. Nicely done.

~~~
treeform
Thank you! We are not designers so it was hard for us.

